# mcv levels and thyroid?



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

does mcv level have anything to do with thyroid? just got some of my tests back and my mcv was 79 (82-101). my doctor still isnt convinced its my thyroid, but isnt anemia something that happens a lot of times with thyroid issues?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MCV - more to do with anemia.

If you have a monthly cycle it's easy to be anemic.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok I will. And no, I haven't had a monthly cycle in at least 4 months. (Def not pregnant)


----------

